# PubMed- Large scale purification of linear plasmid DNA for efficient high throughput cloning.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Large scale purification of linear plasmid DNA for efficient high throughput cloning.*

Biotechnol J. 2010 Sep;5(9):978-85

Authors: Noirclerc-Savoye M, Gallet B, Bernaudat F, Vernet T

In this report we describe a rapid, simple, and efficient method for large-scale purification of linear plasmid DNA to answer demand from high-throughput gene cloning. The process is based on the separation of the linear vector from small DNA fragments by anion exchange chromatography. Gene cloning experiments by restriction/ligation or the In-Fusion technique confirmed the high quality of the linearized vector as 100% of the genes were successfully cloned.

PMID: 20845387 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

